# saltist 30H



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just got it from *** and it looks great. Only got One black mag though. Does that mean the reds and one black are installed???


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Can anyone at least tell me how to set it up for surf/distance casting ??


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Tracker16 said:


> Just got it from *** and it looks great. Only got One black mag though. Does that mean the reds and one black are installed???


You wont know till you open it up. (On the clicker side)
For starters, install the red brakes only. 
The reel should be ready to go after that.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

sand.trout said:


> You wont know till you open it up. (On the clicker side)
> For starters, install the red brakes only.
> The reel should be ready to go after that.


Ok I was just hoping to not need to open it up and risk scratching it "just" yet


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Is it New out of the Box or used?
Most of the time you have to install the brakes.
If new and missing check the box real good. That would suck if no brakes came with it.
Thats a great reel you won't be disappointed.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

i recently bought the same reel and the two red brakes were in it but the two black ones were not


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

sand.trout said:


> Is it New out of the Box or used?
> Most of the time you have to install the brakes.
> If new and missing check the box real good. That would suck if no brakes came with it.
> Thats a great reel you won't be disappointed.


Yes it's brand new. If parts are missing I coldd call the retailer and ask for replacements


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just rechecked the little plastc bag the magnets come in and there are two. They were stuck together (go figure.. duh). I read in some old reviews on here that they come with the reds installed.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Uh their not magnets their plastic brakes.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

if brakes are missing, get a coffee stirrer from the fast food places and cut it. works like a charm...

Sandcrab


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

blakester said:


> Uh their not magnets their plastic brakes.


OK there must be some static buildup in the bag because when I pulled them apart the sucked themselves back together, several times actually.

If they just slow the reel down through friction does anyone know approx how long they last ???


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Lets just say you wont be needing another pair anytime befor the end of the world.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

blakester said:


> Lets just say you wont be needing another pair anytime befor the end of the world.


Excellent !!!


----------

